# Accéder au disque dur de mon mac a distance par internet



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (25 Juin 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Comment puis-je faire pour accéder au disque dur interne de mon mac au bureau depuis mon domicile par internet ? Les deux ordinateurs sont sous mac os x 10.4.10.

Merci d'avance de votre aide

Louis


----------



## pierre22 (25 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Les 2 macs doivent être connectés au net.

Effectuer sur la machine à laquelle vous voulez accéder:
Préférences System=>Partage=>Cocher partage de fichier, et éventuellement ce dont vous avez besoin.
Nommer l'ordinateur si cela n'est pas déjà fait. (voir image)

Sur le mac qui doit accéder au mac de bureau, clic fond d'écran et pomme K saisir l'adresse du mac qui partage: le nom de l'ordinateur.local
Clic sur connecter. Saisir l'éventuel mot de passe de la machine
Choisir dans la liste le disque à monter
Après usager, CLIC ctrl ou clic droit sur l'icône du disque=>ejecter

Cordialement


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (25 Juin 2007)

mercide ta réponse mais pour moi ca ne marche que sur mon réseau local mais pas par internet. mon adresse est sous la forme afp://XX.XXX.X.XXX/


----------



## Alycastre (25 Juin 2007)

Les Macs se causent par le protocole AFP, tu s&#233;lectionnes le partage de fichiers sur chaque machine, il faut ensuite conna&#238;tre l'IP de chaque machine.
Depuis l'une, dans le menu Finder choisir "se connecter au serveur" taper dans le champs l'IP de l'autre machine ....
Pour simplement d&#233;poser des fichiers (bo&#238;te de d&#233;p&#244;t) c'est pas compliqu&#233;, par contre pour acc&#233;der &#224; l'ordi, il faut renseigner le nom et le mot de passe de la machine

Edit :  il faut quand m&#234;me que la machine du bureau soit allum&#233;e et pas en stand-by !!! Ou alors il faut Apple Remote Desktop .....


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (25 Juin 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Les Macs se causent par le protocole AFP, tu sélectionnes le partage de fichiers sur chaque machine, il faut ensuite connaître l'IP de chaque machine.
> Depuis l'une, dans le menu Finder choisir "se connecter au serveur" taper dans le champs l'IP de l'autre machine ....
> Pour simplement déposer des fichiers (boîte de dépôt) c'est pas compliqué, par contre pour accéder à l'ordi, il faut renseigner le nom et le mot de passe de la machine
> 
> Edit :  il faut quand même que la machine du bureau soit allumée et pas en stand-by !!! Ou alors il faut Apple Remote Desktop .....



ok mais quel est l'ip de l'autre machine (ou la trouver ?) et quel est le nom

Merci d'avance


louis


----------



## Alycastre (25 Juin 2007)

larmignatl a dit:


> ok mais quel est l'ip de l'autre machine (ou la trouver ?) et quel est le nom
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> ...



L'IP d'une machine (tout au moins l'IP de la ligne) se trouve en tapant ceci dans ton navigateur.
Le nom de la machine ? Comme l'indique pierre22, et le mot de passe de l'administrateur


----------



## intra (25 Juin 2007)

Evidemment il fau aussi que le port 548 soit ouvert dans le cas d'un router ou d'un parefeu..


----------



## Alycastre (25 Juin 2007)

intra a dit:


> Evidemment il fau aussi que le port 548 soit ouvert dans le cas d'un router ou d'un parefeu..



Tout à fait ...


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (25 Juin 2007)

oué mais moi c special parceque c'est une entreprise
Voila mon controleur réseau
je ne peux pas modifier le pare feu


----------



## Alycastre (25 Juin 2007)

larmignatl a dit:


> oué mais moi c special parceque c'est une entreprise
> Voila mon controleur réseau
> je ne peux pas modifier le pare feu



Demande leur d'ouvrir le port 548 ....:rateau:


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (25 Juin 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Demande leur d'ouvrir le port 548 ....:rateau:



ok est quand ils aurront ouver le port je tape quoi dans l'adresse du serveur (capture d'écran : ragarder image 2.pdf


----------



## Alycastre (26 Juin 2007)

larmignatl a dit:


> ok est quand ils aurront ouver le port je tape quoi dans l'adresse du serveur (capture d'écran : ragarder image 2.pdf



A priori: 81.194.42.88


----------



## vleroy (26 Juin 2007)

ton admin réseau ne va jamais accepter une telle faille de sécurité. Au besoin, il te met en place un vpn


----------



## intra (27 Juin 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> A priori: 81.194.42.88



Il faut voir aussi s'il s'agit d'une IP statique ou dynamique...



vleroy a dit:


> ton admin r&#233;seau ne va jamais accepter une telle faille de s&#233;curit&#233;. Au besoin, il te met en place un vpn



Le VPN me semble la solution plus simple. Je doute que il von t'ouvrire le port 548 sans trop de probs. Essaye quand meme on ne sais jamais...


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

Autrement il existe des solutions (compliquées) qui permettent de faire passer n'importe quel protocole sur le port 80...mais c'est tout en anglais et il faut connaître un peu le monde unix.


----------

